# Como hacer un amplificador para la guitarra electrica



## Leonel

Hola amigos del foro!...

una amiga me pregunto si sabia hacer un amplificador para la guitarra... electrica...
y quiero hacerlo para regalarselo..a ella...

pero un amplificador esta todo bien...pero lo que queria preguntarles es...si alguno sabe como ponerle...los potenciometros que traen...los amplificador comprados...

porque hoy vi uno y trae...
GANACIA - GRAVES - MEDIOS GRAVES - MEDIOS AGUDOS - AGUDOS - VOLUMEN GENERAL

osea tiene 5 potenciometros....

y yo se los queria poner a todos los potenciometros en el amplificador....

bueno si algunos sabe como hacerlo!....me gustaria saberlo... o bien que me pasen algun diagrama o circuito....

otra pregunta.... alguno sabe como hacer un/os filtro/s para poder dividir el sonido...en graves, medios y  agudos.... porque tambien quiero hacer eso para mi.....y nose como hacerlo...
es un sistema 5.1

desde ya muchas gracias!

Exitos para todos!


----------



## mauro tech

este es sensillo solo tiene un ecualizador parametrico la ganancia es op que eleva la salida de la gitarra hasta unos 500 mili voltios y la ganacia de salida o volumen coje estos 500 milivoltios ya ecualizados y los eleva a 1voltio mas o menos entonces entra a esta pagina electronica 2000 y buscas un eq parametrico pero este no tiene la ganancia de entrada dejame te la calculo y te la mando


----------



## Randy

mmmm


busca en 

elrincondelguitarrista.com

hay esta todo

suerte


----------



## atochax

hay te dejo esto es lo que se necesita


----------



## Cacho

Aclaremos tantos:
La mayoría de los controles de un amplificador de guitarra están en el PREamplificador.
Lo típico de un amplificador (propiamente dicho) es un control solo: Volumen. Maneja la amplitud de la onda de salida.
En el Pre, están los controles más variados (tono, distorsión, ganancia, selectores de canales...). 
En el caso de los amplificadores de guitarra más comunes, los "combo", tenés un "todo en uno": preamplificador (con los chiches que traiga), amplificador, parlante, bafle y gabinete, sin olvidarnos de la fuente. ¿Se entiende por qué se llaman "Combos"?
Buscá un buen pre, el amplificador puede ser cualquiera de los que hay por ahí.

Lo de dividir el sonido: lo que estás buscando es un filtro pasabajos, un pasaaltos y unos pasabanda. De cualquiera de esos hay miles de circuitos en la red (y calculo que también en el foro). Esos mismos filtros son los que se usan en el pre para hacer el control de bajos, medios y agudos. Los hay activos y pasivos. Buscá circuitos y quedate con uno que te convenza.
Cuando lo encuentres, tenés los dos problemas casi listos...


----------



## Agucasta

Y algo un poquito más chico/sencillo? sin distorsionador tipo fuzz, ni nada.. sólo que realce el volumen en un par de milivolts para usar la pedalera KORG en un amplificador DMS (done myself) con tda2050 en puente??

Gracias.
AGUCASTA


----------



## Cyborg16

Fijate este http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_discret.php
Por ahí te sirve. Para el volumen ponele un pote en la entrada nomas.

Saludos.


----------



## darko

este tiene volumen, ganancia, graves, y agudos, luego puedes poner la etapa de potencia que quieras, y si le quieres poner distorsión, aparece una en esa misma pagina, la guvnor, que tiene control de ganancia, volumen, graves, medios y agudos, y como segundo canal puede quedar muy interesante, yo la tengo montada, y la verdad es una de las distorsiones que mas me gustan, hevilona cuando es necesario, y blusera si la configuras para ello, y sobretodo, muy sencilla. Espero haberte ayudado.

Atentamente: Darko

http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/index.php?sec=lapedalera/preamp&titulo=Circuitos de Amplificadores


----------



## DJ DRACO

no sé cuanto se quieren explayar en este tema, pero si queres hacer algo simple...es simple:

entrada de guitarra, preamplificador ganancia 66,66, de ahi al ecualizador pasivo el que más te guste, y de ahi a otro operacional, para un seguidor de voltaje final y a la salida.

podes agregarle fuzz tambien
t*E* dejo un diseño mio, de un equipo simple para guitarra

falta la fuente de alimentacion y la potencia.

el trafo debe ser de 15V + 15V rectificado y con capacitores de 6300uF por rama, tendrás 20Vcc + 20Vcc con eso alimentas todo.

si lo vas a usar te paso los componentes...viendolo como está ahi, de izquierda a derecha tenes:

volumen, fuzz, graves, medios, agudos

y tiene una llave para agregar tension de phantom a la señal de entrada

el integrado es el tipico TL072, la distorsión la electra,

saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su amable consideracion este esquema, muy completo, esta en polaco, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema de un miniamplificador, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema mas a su consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro aporte mas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a su consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otros esquemas mas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

hola patricioandres echa una visitada por aqui; saludos  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/


----------



## jorge morales

mas diagramas a sus amables consideracion, ssaludos


----------



## jorge morales

a consideracion de uds. saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro montaje completo, a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro montaje muy completo a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema completo a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos diagramas a sus consideracion, saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema este es un prea+amplificador, pero hibrido, con el lm386, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion, esta en checoslovaco, muy completo, diagramas, placas,etc, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

a sus amables consideracion, otro esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

muy completa esta informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto la siguiente informacion que se deriva del mensaje anterior, contiene el mecanizado de la caja del amplificador y otros detalles, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, a sus ambles consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema con el tda2003, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacio, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema con el lm386, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema amplificafor con el previo, con el lm383, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema con el lm3886 con preamplificador, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto un circuito amplificador para guitarra con el tda2005, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto estos esquemas, un mini amplificador con el lm386, un fender, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion amplificador para guitarra, con preamplificador y funcion tremolo, asi tambien la etapa de potencia, pcb, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion en frances de preamplificador para guitarra, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este mini amplificador para guitarrra, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

junto informacion en ruso de esquemas de amplificadores para guitarra http://guitarwork.ru/electronic/amplifier.php?p=11 saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de amplificador a vulvos, en ingles saludos http://www.clarisonus.com/Archives/Amp_Design/GA39.pdf


----------



## jmth

¡Hola, buenas! Yo sigo interesado en hacerme un pequeño amplificador portátil para la guitarra y ya tengo más o menos el diseño, que quería compartir y a su vez preguntar si es correcto el orden en el que voy a conectar las cosas. Sus requisitos son: bajo consumo con pila de 9 voltios, ecualizador de 3 bandas y sonido aceptable. Sus partes serían:

- Preamplificador (funcionando como adaptador de impedancia) de JFET, extraído del amplificador Ruby, muy conocido ya:

http://www.runoffgroove.com/ruby.html

Sencillamente cortamos el circuito a partir del condensador de 47n

- Ecualizador pasivo de 3 bandas: el que se encuentra al principio de éste tema, añadiendo un potenciómetro de volumen.

- Distorsión: mediante un switch selector de limpio/distorsión llegaríamos a éste circuito, de la misma página, el Big Daddy:

http://www.runoffgroove.com/grace.html

- Etapa "de potencia", que sería el mismo Ruby. Sin embargo, estaría utilizando, otra vez, el lm386 que tiene un máximo de algo más de 1W, y me estaba preguntando si utilizar un amplificador a transistores con algo más de potencia consumiría demasiado, o disminuiría la calidad. El amplificador utiliza 3 transistores y es fácil encontrarlo, por ejemplo aquí: 

http://www.inventable.eu/2010/08/04/mini-amplificador-con-solo-3-transistores/


----------



## jorge morales

estimado jmth, asi tambien el tda7052 seria otra opcion.


----------



## jmth

Gracias por el consejo jorge morales, pero se me sigue quedando en 1W, un poco corto quizás ¿Si le pongo un TDA7056, de máximo 3W, aguantará la pila, o será demasiado consumo?

Edito: también he encontrado el TDA7267 de 2W, y el TDA7235 de hasta 4W con un rango de tensión de alimentación muy alto, que me daría 1'6W con 9V.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion sobre el noisy cricket basado en el lm386, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta direccion con diagramas de amplificadores para guitarra de la marca rickenbacker, http://www.rickenbacker.com/service_solid_schematics.asp saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta direccion con informacion en ingles de construccion y armado de un amplificador de guitarra http://www.experimentalistsanonymous.com/ve3wwg/doku.php?id=fet_tone_ss_amp


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en ingles de construccion de amplificadores a vulvos para guitarra, saludos http://www.bolimbo.dk/guitarer/forstaerkere/Tubeamp.php


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion a sus consideracion de la pagina brasileña handmades, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de un monitor para guitarra, en español, saludos http://www.faxter.es/Proyectos/Pr08MonitorPersonaldeGuitarraPGM/tabid/119/Default.aspx


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacio de mini amplificador portatil para guitarra en ruso, muy interesante, saludos http://forum.guitarplayer.ru/index.php?topic=129062.0


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en ingles de un amplificador de guitarra a valvulas http://robrobinette.com/How_Amps_Work.htm saludos
http://www.lh-electric.net/projects.html


----------



## KIRITO

Como siempre amigo Jorge tu consideración me costo 50MB


----------



## jorge morales

amplificador a vulvos push-pull de 1w, en frances http://www.cfp-radio.com/realisations/rea80/rea80.html
en hungaro, con el lm1875 http://www.bsselektronika.hu/index.php?w=J8GAEuz8id
en el mismo idiooma hungaro pero de 60w, con salida de los tip147 y tip142 http://www.bsselektronika.hu/index.php?w=TUIEQMnt4q


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion con el lm3886 http://blog-imgs-15-origin.fc2.com/d/r/u/drugscore/05LM3886s.gif
preamplificador con fet http://www.guitars-of-love.com/images/guitfet/guitFET_V4_schematic.pdf
http://www.guitars-of-love.com/images/guitfet/guitFET_V4_vero_board_layout.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en japones de amplificador para guitarra http://www.cqpub.co.jp/toragi/TRBN/contents/2006/tr0607/0607sp6.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de modulo line out-simulation hp-casque en frances


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de amplificador a valvulas el powerman http://www.harmonicappliances.com/powerman/powerman.html
mas a valvulas el decimator http://www.harmonicappliances.com/decimator/Decimator.html
a valvulas el verberator http://www.harmonicappliances.com/decimator/Decimator.html


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de esquemas de la marca marshallhttp://www.drtube.com/library/schematics/69-marshall-schemas#Major


----------



## jorge morales

esquema de amplificador con distorcionador, utilizando el lm386 http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/atta...e-amp-aux-input-questions-guitar_mix_dist.jpg
esquema en japones con el lm386 http://www.okako.okayama-c.ed.jp/joho/kaken/2013/r14.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

esquema de amplificador para guitarra con el tba810 con control de tonos a transistor bc549
http://bestengineeringprojects.com/electronics-projects/guitar-amplifier/


----------



## jorge morales

esquema de tube driver http://cxema.my1.ru/_pu/31/26986342.gif


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion del noisy cricket http://www.beavisaudio.com/projects/NoisyCricket/DIY/NoisyCricket_Mark2_BuildGuide.pdf
mas informacion con el lm386 con preamplificador tl071 http://www.mylkstuff.com/page64.htm
hibrido con el lm386 http://www.sophtamps.ca/schematics/ruby_tuby_1.jpeg


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en japones del spirit20 de roland http://guitarder.fc2web.com/other2/o2-03-spirit20.html


----------



## jorge morales

en tailandes esquema con el tda2050 http://mis.en.kku.ac.th/administrator/doc_upload/EE20070306153924.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

en italiano amplificador a valvulas de 50w http://www.audiovalvole.it/amplificatori_chitarra_esempi_autocostruzione_01.html


----------



## jorge morales

mas con el lm386 en japones http://www.umacamelife.net/audio/amp08/amp.pdf
la fuente de alimentacion http://www.umacamelife.net/audio/amp08/power.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

marshall ms-2 mas informacion en ruso http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=39


----------



## jorge morales

en frances:
amplificador cohiba http://bodant.free.fr/fichiers/COHIBA.pdf
combo de 10w http://bodant.free.fr/fichiers/COMBO-10W/Cuivre_COMBO.pdf
http://bodant.free.fr/fichiers/COMBO-10W/Cuivre%20AL3S.pdf
http://bodant.free.fr/fichiers/COMBO-10W/Implant_AL3S.pdf
http://bodant.free.fr/fichiers/COMBO-10W/IMPLANT_Combo.pdf
http://bodant.free.fr/fichiers/COMBO-10W/cablage.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

en frances combo raptag 50w http://hellsite.free.fr/guitare/RAPTAG50W/final/RAPTAG%2050w.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion de la marca vox mod vr30 http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/vox/vr30.pdf
en frances http://www.techniguitare.com/Fiches/HotampDarling10.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

informacion del roland cube 15-30 http://bmamps.com/Schematics/Roland/Roland_Cube_15-30_sch.pdf
informacion en japones con el lm386 http://www.geocities.jp/mkttid/386guiter_amp/guiter_amp.html


----------



## jorge morales

informacion de elektor en frances sobre el clavitar http://78.229.172.208/ELEKTOR/ARTICLES_DISPO/1980-06-80025.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

en italiano amplificador de 50 w con ua741 y salida a transistores 2n3055 y mj2955
http://www.introni.it/pdf/Elettronica%20pratica%201979_01.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en finlandes con el tda7056 http://www.kolumbus.fi/mikko.esala/MiniHarkka5W.pdf


----------



## quarks

hola, tengo varias dudas , tengo ganas de hacer un ampificador para mi guitarra pero seria mi primer proyecto de electronica, digamos conozco las funciones de los componentes electronicos se leer un diagrama se soldar (por ahora solo solde cables pero no creo que sea muy complicado con una placa)hace poco se me permitio hacer un proyecto con una placa arduino pero ta cosas simples . Dicen q hay posibilidad de que logre hacer un amplificador? hablamos de algo para una casa q sea  mas grande del que tengo ahora(fender 10g) que creo q es de 10 o 15 W, de que tamaño sería recomendable?. En caso de que no sea tan complicado debido a mi poca experiencia cual me recomendarian?  gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás puedas empezar con una potencia + fuente + parlante + caja ,  conectada a la salida de auriculares de tu Frontman , y luego con un poco mas de experiencia le agregarías el pre a tu nuevo equipo.


----------



## crimson

Varios amigos armaron éste:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-75w-guitarra-17663/#post126062
con buen resultado. Uno de ellos en Italia, ver desde el minuto 1.20 en adelante:




Saludos C


----------



## quarks

gracias DOSMETROS eso es lo que voy hacer quizas despues con un poco de experiencia le agregue el pre
Gracias crimson por pasarme el proyecto esta muy completo 
una pregunta ,hablando de costes que tan caro es? y quizas alguno tiene idea, algun local en uruguay que sea recomendable para comprar los materiales?
Me gusta mucho este foro yo soy nuevo entre hace poco y esta es mi primera pregunta,  yo dije bueno ahora tengo que esperar unos dias para que alguien se le ocurra contestarme pero me contestaron enseguida

edito: en el texto habla de figura 1 etc se refiere a las imagenes que subiste ? estan en orden?
edito 2: jaja perdon tanta edicion estoy leyendo el proyecto y este incluye pre amplificador no? cual me recomendarian que sea solo una potencia ?


----------



## crimson

No sé en pesos uruguayos, de este lado del charco no es muy caro. Fijate si tienen precios:
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores?&#uruguay
Saludos C


----------



## quarks

disculpa la molestia pero no logro encontrar cual es la parte de amplificador en las fotos, me podrias indicar cuales son? gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Amplificador de 75W para guitarra

Ver el archivo adjunto 13284


----------



## quarks

Y con que se regularía el volumen?  Con el preset? O donde iría un potenciómetro?


----------



## jorge morales

con el tda2030 http://www.emil.matei.ro/img/soundcity1.png
http://www.emil.matei.ro/img/soundcity3.png
http://www.emil.matei.ro/img/soundcity2.png
Guitar amplifier Dean Markley K-75 
http://www.emil.matei.ro/markley.php


----------



## DOSMETROS

quarks dijo:


> Y con que se regularía el volumen? Con el preset? O donde iría un potenciómetro?


 
Si la salida de auriculares varia con el volumen del equipo , no te hace falta  , de todas maneras se podria poner  a la entrada

Saludos !


----------



## quarks

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si la salida de auriculares varia con el volumen del equipo , no te hace falta  , de todas maneras se podria poner  a la entrada
> 
> Saludos !


Claro pero me gustaría también poder usarlo para escuchar música.  Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

quarks dijo:


> Claro pero me gustaría también poder usarlo para escuchar música.  Gracias



Le puedes hacer una etapa mezcladora con 2 resistencias, una toma señal del previo y la otra de una fuente externa.
O directamente colocas un conmutador de señal a la entrada de la etapa de potencia.


----------



## quarks

Fogonazo dijo:


> Le puedes hacer una etapa mezcladora con 2 resistencias, una toma señal del previo y la otra de una fuente externa.
> O directamente colocas un conmutador de señal a la entrada de la etapa de potencia.


 
Pa disculpame pero superaste mi nivel y no te entendí. En la imagen de la posición de los componentes aparecen 2 preset el primero para que serviría? Si ahí en lugar de ese preset pongo un potenciómetro de 50k no serviría para controlar el volumen? Y si no se puede así como seria lo de la etapa mezcladora con las 2 resistencias? Previo creo q*ue* te referís al amplificador pequeño que lo voy a usar como pre pero a que te referís con la fuente externa?


----------



## Fogonazo

quarks dijo:


> Pa disculpame pero superaste mi nivel y no te entendí. En la imagen de la posición de los componentes *aparecen 2 preset* el primero para que serviría?



¿ Estas hablando de esta imagen ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 13284​
Si es así solo veo *un* preset de 500Ω que ajusta la corriente de reposo (Biass)


----------



## quarks

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas hablando de esta imagen ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 13284​
> Si es así solo veo *un* preset de 500Ω que ajusta la corriente de reposo (Biass)


No, está imagen


----------



## Fogonazo

quarks dijo:


> No, está imagen



El preset de 500Ω ajusta el bias, *"NO se toca"* salvo que estés ajustando la corriente de reposo.

El preset de 50KΩ ajusta la sensibilidad del amplificador, se podría emplear para controlar el volumen

La etapa mezcladora sería algo como esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 4872​
Este es un diagrama de otro tema, Left sería la salida del previo, right sería una entrada externa y salida monoaurál es la salida al amplificador.

Como* "Fuente externa"* me refiero a "Fuente de señal de audio" distinta a la del previo, es decir un MP3, teléfono, PC, ¿¿¿???


----------



## quarks

Fogonazo dijo:


> El preset de 500Ω ajusta el bias, *"NO se toca"* salvo que estés ajustando la corriente de reposo.
> 
> El preset de 50KΩ ajusta la sensibilidad del amplificador, se podría emplear para controlar el volumen
> 
> La etapa mezcladora sería algo como esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 4872​
> Este es un diagrama de otro tema, Left sería la salida del previo, right sería una entrada externa y salida monoaurál es la salida al amplificador.
> 
> Como* "Fuente externa"* me refiero a "Fuente de señal de audio" distinta a la del previo, es decir un MP3, teléfono, PC, ¿¿¿???


Aaa ta ya te entendí me quedaría con una entrada para conectar la fuente externa y aparte también me quedaría otra para el conectar el pre.  Gracias era simple no se porque no entendía


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en rumano de amplificador para guitarra de 100w


----------



## quarks

Hola sabes q*ue* ya tengo donde comprar los componentes pero necesitaría saber q*ue* fuente voy a tener q*ue* usar?


----------



## crimson

quarks dijo:


> ... necesitaría saber q*ue* fuente voy a tener q*ue* usar?



Si es para el Audi70 yo recomiendo un transformador de 24 +24 VCA 3A, para que trabaje cómodo.
Saludos C


----------



## quarks

crimson dijo:


> Si es para el Audi70 yo recomiendo un transformador de 24 +24 VCA 3A, para que trabaje cómodo.
> Saludos C


*F*ui a averiguar y me sale 1100 pesos uruguayos el transformador. salen eso? vendrian a ser 460 pesos argentinos o 40 dls . Y el parlante vi un EMINENCE 15 PULGADAS, 125 WATTS, 8 OHMS, MODELO EPA-S1515
*A*ca estan las caracterisitcas 
http://www.eminence.com/downloads/DGCatalog.pdf pagina 5
que me saldiria 1500 pesos uruguayos que son 625 argentinos o 61 dls
me recomendas ese o uno mas barato? el transformador esta caro?

Edito: otra pregunta de que tamaño tiene que ser el impreso ? no logro saber si la foto está a escala además de que no coincide la foto de los componentes con la del impreso
Gracias


----------



## crimson

Bajate éste .pdf que están las placas en espejo listas para la plancha:
Amplificador Guitarra
El transformador puede ser un poco más caro que acá, pero el parlante me parece razonable en calidad y costo.
Saludos C


----------



## quarks

crimson dijo:


> Si es para el Audi70 yo recomiendo un transformador de 24 +24 VCA 3A, para que trabaje cómodo.
> Saludos C


Tengo unas dudas.  El transformador es de alterna?  El amplificador funciona con alterna?  O tengo que adicionarle un  rectificador? 
Son 3A por línea o total? 
Gracias desde ya


----------



## Fogonazo

quarks dijo:


> Tengo unas dudas.  El transformador es de alterna?  El amplificador funciona con alterna?  O tengo que adicionarle un  rectificador?
> Son 3A por línea o total?
> Gracias desde ya



El transformador funciona con corriente alterna.

Lectura recomendada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


¿ Tienes experiencia en el armado de artefactos electrónicos ?
Esto *NO* es un buen *"Primer proyecto"*


----------



## quarks

Fogonazo dijo:


> El transformador funciona con corriente alterna.
> 
> Lectura recomendada:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
> 
> 
> ¿ Tienes experiencia en el armado de artefactos electrónicos ?
> Esto *NO* es un buen *"Primer proyecto"*


Gracias, no yo dije q*UE* no tenía casi y si sería capaz de armar esto y me dijeron que si, pero bueno *Y*a veré que hago


----------



## jorge morales

heathkit amplificador 25w modelo ta-16
http://harmony.demont.net/documents/schematics/amps/heathkit_TA_16_01.gif


----------



## jorge morales

mini amplificador de dos vias con el tl074 y lm386 
http://mattikariluoma.com/?p=206
http://mattikariluoma.com/images/Equalizer_schematic.png


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en frances con el lm3886
http://audioelec.voila.net/ampli1.html
http://audioelec.voila.net/schemas.html
http://audioelec.voila.net/elecampli.html


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en aleman amplificador de 50w:
a transistores con ecualizador
http://xipix.de/elektro/gimos50.html
a valvulas
http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Leserbriefe/Mat_Janssen-Gitarren-Amp/50W-Git-Amp.htm
a transistores con control de tonos
http://tvr.vejas.lt/uploads/Amplifiers/Wermona%20Regent/R150k.jpg


----------



## jgvh75

Entré a buscar un pre amplificador para micrófono electret (micrófono para escritorio/conferencia) y terminé viendo los diseños que haz publicado, como en un mensaje anterior citaron: "me costó 50MB de información", a mi me ha costado 72MB (y lo que falta! ).

Ahora tengo para armar un mini amplificador a mi hijo, tengo varias grabadoras que voy a desarmar y sacar los componente de allí.

Gracias por tus aportes  , saludos y Dios te bendiga.


----------

